
Clever Tool Uses Apple’s Videogame Logic Engine to Protect Macs - metaphysics
https://www.wired.com/story/gameplan-macos-security-tool-video-game-logic-engine
======
_0ffh
Sorry, but what is Apple's videogame logic engine?

When I search the net for "apple videogame logic engine", all I get is
multiple instances of more or less the same article.

~~~
arpit
I think they are talking about this:
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/gameplaykit](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/gameplaykit)

